# exterior upgrades



## Guest (Jun 25, 2002)

Does anyone know of a good place to look at body kits? And also, what do you guys think of maaco paint jobs? Some bastards decided to key my car, and thought hell they might as well wrap the key marks around the WHOLE DAMN CAR. Any input is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Don't go to Maaco. Please don't go to Maaco. Your paint will probably look _worse_ than before. Leave your windows down and they'll paint your interior for free  .


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

*Maaco = poo*

And if your lucky, they'll hit your radiator AND muffler as well!!! *This happened to a friend's former SE-R... looked like poo*  

Listen to samo... he is "All-Powerful", you know. LOL


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

the problem is all other paint jobs are CRAZY amounts of money that i just cant pay for. I have seen some good macco jobs and some ok and carpy ones. Whats another option??


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Good paint is gonna cost you, unless you have a hook up. You can take your chances at a place like Maaco... but many people on this board will tell you from experience what type of quality they *can* be known for. That being bad.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

it's the paint that Maaco uses. If you can go out and buy your own quart of paint, and have them paint it, it won't be THAT bad. And if you get the chance, try to talk to the painter yourself and tell him if you like his job, then you'll slip him a couple bills from under the table. You'll put a smile on his face, and he'll put a good job on your car.


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

Even there macoos higher quilty paint jobs are still not good?? They say they use a diffrent type of paint that last longer ect.? Or does it still suck??


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

I can post a link to you guys where this guy bought his own paint, took it to Maaco, and it looks really good (surprisingly enough). I really think it's just the paint they use and the shitty painters they have. You could also strip everything off yourself, I mean cover everything you don't want to be touched, and be sure to cover your lights because they'll have at it! And really, if you can go out and buy your own paint which is expensive and can be depending on the paint you buy, you can take it to a dealership or a reputable paint shop and they will do a good job for not so much more than Maaco would have.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2002)

When I bought my SE-R in 1999 (classic red), there was a very small faded spot on the roof, which, over the next year and a half became simply a white roof with some shades of what used to be red. Some faded spots were also on the trunk and hood. 
I took it to Maaco (I'm not crazy about my car looking like a 30,000 car), and paid some $250. They stripped the roof, trunk and hood and repainted the whole car and it looks great. I get compliments everywhere. I wasn't too happy with the finish (some paint went a little over the edge here and there), but you really had to look to notice.
I know a lot of guys invest a lot of money into their SE-Rs, but I'm happy with my alternative.


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

RED92SE-R-if you have pics please post i would like to see what the outcome looks like.

Zexel- Yeah please post that link i would like to read about that.

THANKS


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Maaco Paint Job 

IMO...this Talon is very clean cut and nice. And the paint job is very well done.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Zexel said:


> *IMO...this Talon is very clean cut and nice. And the paint job is very well done. *



I agree that paint job looks real good. But did you notice he said he (1) spent about a grand and (2) knew the owner. FWIW, when I hear "Maaco", I do not associate it with more than a $200-300 paint job, hence the lack of good quality you get from their _Specials_ .


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

You _could_ spend $1000 for a paintjob like that at Maaco, and maybe you'll get lucky. But Austin's (which is the shop around here that does all the showcars and hotrods) charges $1200 and they do an awesome job. Take it to a _real_ body shop.


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

I had my car painted at Maaco, it was really nice, but after a few years, the paint started to chip. They can do a good job, but they dont prep the car good enough. If I was able to do body work, and had the time, I would have prepped my car first, then take it to them and just have them paint it.


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

I found out that $200 can get you 2 coats of paint and 3-4 coats of clearcoat. The only problem is finding a good shop. How could you prep the car yourself? Doing the primer thing like those hondas?


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2002)

*another stupid question*

Heres another stupuid question from myself . But what the hell is "maaco" ?


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Maaco is a company somewhat to the extent of Jiffy Lube and such. you do know what Jiffy Lube is right?


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

If you don't have any Maacos in your town/city/neighborhood, more power to you. You aren't missing much.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Maaco is a nationwide chain of low-end paint shops that advertise entire paintjobs for circa $400. They are well known to be craptastic and cheap, not doing proper prep work and doing generally shoddy jobs. I have seen and heard of Maaco jobs with fingerprints, sand in the paint, orange peel like crazy, and mismatched paint. It is a place to fear.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

good point Sentra94 and you're right...more power to you not to have the option!

and Samo...craptastic? lol that's a good one!


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2002)

*ohhh*

No i dont have one of those in my area , Which maybe the reason why i dont know what it is . Now i dont feel so stupid . Thank you


----------

